# PCIe Kabel



## Kaestorfer (13. Oktober 2014)

Guten Tag, 

mir fehlen leider die PCIe Kabel für mein 430er Netzteil. Könnte ich an welche heran kommen bzw. könnten mir welche zugeschickt werden? 

Mfg,
Daniel


----------



## End0fSeven (13. Oktober 2014)

Frag sonst mal direkt beim Hersteller nach, am besten kurz Anrufen, die können dir das am besten sagen.

be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC

Tel.: 0800-0736-736


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (13. Oktober 2014)

Hi, 

Am besten du schreibst uns eben eine Email, das geht am einfachsten: Service@bequiet.com

Chris


----------



## Kaestorfer (13. Oktober 2014)

Habe ich dann nochmal getan. Schade, dass man diese nicht im Internet bestellen kann.


----------



## Kaestorfer (14. Oktober 2014)

Schade, dass der Support sich nur scheinbar 1x am Tag und das morgens meldet ...


----------



## keinnick (14. Oktober 2014)

Naja was erwartest Du? E-Mail-Support hat schon gewisse Response-Zeiten, schließlich bist Du nicht der einzige der dort ne Mail hin schreibt. Ansonsten ruf doch an. Geht oftmals schneller.


----------



## Kaestorfer (14. Oktober 2014)

Die haben ja nicht mehr auf!  Wollten wir das Angebot zukommen lassen. Naja eilt ja nun auch nicht mehr so. Das Leben geht dennoch weiter


----------



## be quiet! Support (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Kaestorfer,

eine Beantwortung der E-Mail binnen 24h (Mo. Fr.) klappt im Grunde fast immer. Ausnahmen gibt es aber immer mal. 
Kannst du mir bitte mal deinen Realnamen / E-Mail Addy per PN schicken, dann kann ich mal checken, ob du uns eine Mail gesandt hast und ob schon eine Antwort erfolgt ist.

Danke dir!

Gruß

Marco


----------

